# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Elvis Naci

## Neteorm

Dashuria bashkshortore.

----------


## Neteorm

Dy lutjet që duhet të di cdo njeri!

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini

Elvis Naci ne tubimin per 10vjetorin e pavaresise se Kosoves ne Prishtine!

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini

Shkaqet që sjellin vrasjet?! - Elvis Naçi
Elvis Naçi
Published on Aug 16, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Historia e Haxhit, Kurban Bajramit dhe ujit Zem Zem - Elvis Naçi


Elvis Naçi
Published on Aug 20, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Hutbe|  Pse po vritemi dhe po e mashtrojmë kaq shumë njëri tjetrin?!
 [07.09.2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Elvis Naçi vizitoi Prekazin

----------


## Akuamarini

Mos e bej kete veper se do poshterohesh!




Elvis Naçi
Published on Sep 20, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Hutbe | Të begaton i madhi Zot nëse ndjek këtë model në jetë! [12.10.2018]
Elvis Naçi
Published on Oct 12, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Çfarë pritet të ndodhe me emisionin Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret?! Elvis Naçi interviste ne studio

Elvis Naçi
Publicerades den 17 okt. 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret! Pjesa e pare e Sezonit te dytë! Shpetimi dhe ndryshimi i jetës së Dajanës


Elvis Naçi
Streamed live 14 hours ago

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët, Emisioni 23  19 tetor, 2018  (I plotë)

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Oct 19, 2018
Dajana kishte gjithë këto vitë një dëshirë të madhe, të shërohej dhe të kishte mundësi të shkonte ne ekskursion me shokët dhe shoqet e klasës. Dëshirat iu realizuan pasi ajo bashkë me moshatarët e saj e bëri ekskursionin e parë në Tiranë, në studion e shqiptarëve. Dajana ishite e ftuara speciale e emisionit së bashku me mësuesen Vera Zaho dhe shokët.

Me trupin drejtë dhe pa masën tumoriale në shpinë. Falënderoj shqiptarët për shqiptarët që unë të shërohesha dhe të isha si shokët e mi. Vetëm falë tyre unë shkoja në shkollë, ata janë gëzimi im tha vajza në studio.

----------


## Akuamarini

Zgjidhe shoqerine sepse keto pasoja te shkaterrojne jeten!


Elvis Naçi
Published on Oct 23, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Gjeja e vyer qe dërgon perpara Shqiptarinë! [28.12.2018]

----------


## Akuamarini

Kush e beson me sinqeritet Krijuesin nuk i dëmton krijesat! [08.02.2019]

Elvis Naçi
Feb 9, 2019

----------


## Akuamarini

Perballe me Lutfi Dervishin! Thumana, Spitali Continental, Bamiresia dhe Teologjia! Emisioni i plote
Jan 22, 2020

----------


## Akuamarini

Atmosfere e ngrohte vllazerore mes Shqiptareve ne Vjene!
Jan 19, 2020

----------

